# Besoin de votre aide pour l'achat d'un iPad 1



## Tosay (17 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai besoin de vos conseils ! Un de mes collègues me vend son iPad 1 16Go pour 130. Cet iPad a le coin de la vitre en haut à gauche cassée mais ça ne touche pas l'écran

J'ai quatre petites questions pour vous :

1°) Le prix est-il correct sachant qu'un petit coin est cassé ? Je pense pouvoir le négocier à 100....

2°) j'ai vu des films de protections avec les contours noirs (pour cacher le coin cassé) mais c'est seulement pour iPad 2. Je peux quand même mettre ce film d'iPad 2 sur mon iPad 1 ?
Y'aura un trou qui ne sert à rien pour l'appareil-photo frontal absent mais bon....c'est pas trop grave ça. J'ai juste peur que les dimensions n'aillent pas

3°) cet iPad est prévu comme "cadeau d'anniversaire à ma mère". Un iPad 1 est-il encore à "la mode" ? Peut-il encore supporter beaucoup d'applications ? Je demande car j'ai lu qu'IOS6 n'est pas dispo sur iPad 1  et j'ai peur que beaucoup d'applications demandant une MAJ vers IOS6 ne soit pas compatible avec cet iPad

4°) j'ai un iPad 2 et j'en suis satisfait à 100%. Y'a-t-il une grosse différence de rapidité avec l'iPad 1 ou ça reste raisonnable ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2013)

Pour avoir un iPad 1 et un iPad Retina, je trouve que le 1 est plus lent sur certaines taches, mais ce n&#8217;est pas rédhibitoire.

Par contre, attention en effet aux applications non compatible. Moi, mon iPad, je l&#8217;ai depuis la sortie, donc, j&#8217;ai gardé mes applications compatibles. Aujourd&#8217;hui, certaines applications ne fonctionnent que sur le dernier OS et donc cela peut être frustrant de ne pouvoir les utiliser.

Concernant le prix, c&#8217;est très correct. 

Pour la protection, je ne sais pas, mais je pense que cela doit être compatible. Seul le trou pour l&#8217;appareil photo doit faire que c&#8217;est une version pour iPad 2.


----------



## Tosay (17 Juillet 2013)

Merci de ta réponse Gwen 

Je vais déjà voir si il baisse le prix car le film de protection que j'ai trouvé coûte 30

Donc 130 + 30 = 160 l'iPad avec le coin cassé masqué ......

Pour 30  de plus (donc 190) , on en trouve des "parfait état" sur le net.

100 + 30 le film ça serait un très bon prix je pense


----------

